# Cramps



## Jay dub (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys.

New here. Hope you can help.

45 years old. Couple of cycles under belt.

12 week cycle

8 weeks in

On 400mg tren e 600 mg test e

400mg mast e last 6 weeks

Var which is likey to be winny last 4 weeks 50mg day.

Hcg last 6 weeks cycle

Nolva pct.

Any I have made good gains. But my issue is I keep getting servere cramps. Always around the ribs under chest and back at the near the end of my work outs. Sometimes it feels like a heart attack even though it happens on both sides. I hydrate all day. I even started drinking luzozade sport instead of water during workouts as I thought this would help. I eat bananas fr potassium as this is supposed to help. Multi vits etc.

Has its happened to anyone and have you any remedies. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tren and mast? Do you keep an eye on blood pressure? Try to measure it when you get the cramps.

Sounds a bit worrying to me tbh.


----------



## Jay dub (Jun 30, 2017)

If any ting I would say it may be the tren. As I only started the mast and it's e. I don't keep an eye on my blood pressure. But you are right I should. I will also drop the tren next week.

Bit worried now. Hope it's not the blood pressure as that and heart is my main worry when on. I was also taking hawthorn berries and I eat very heart healthy food. I don't have access to a blood pressure kit. But I think there is a local chemist that has one of those machines. If not a trip to the doctor to get it tested is in order.

Cheers for the reply


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Personally I would swap the Tren for Test, but that's just me.

Don't expect if you're having a heart attack for the pain to be directly over your heart area!

I had a friend who had one and the pain was in his lower back, bottom valve on the heart was failing.

When you say the back end of your work out are we talking resistance or cardio work?


----------



## Jay dub (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Sparky.

I am on 600 mg test e as well. I am going to finish the tren e this week and continue on with the rest for the last 3 weeks. I went to the doc to get a blood pressure test and it was all normal I will do another after training in the chemist. I also just got a magnisium and zinc calcium and vit am d solution that you drink. So this should help with cramp. As for the blood pressure. Quite relieved. I would presume it would be a bit high all the time if it was that. But I will monitor it.

Cheers for the imput



Sparkey said:


> Personally I would swap the Tren for Test, but that's just me.
> 
> Don't expect if you're having a heart attack for the pain to be directly over your heart area!
> 
> ...


 Also resistance only


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

This may possibly be reflux.

I get similar pains and it's acid bloody reflux, genuinely thought I was on the way out from it lol

I'd say go to your doc and tell him, better safe then sorry


----------

